# FS&PO decisions



## Bob2018 (20 May 2018)

Hi All - Just wondering whether the decisions of the Ombudsman are published and if so where they can be viewed. Thanks.


----------



## peemac (3 Jun 2018)

Have you tried looking at their website?

A very quick search gives loads of cases and examples. 

https://www.fspo.ie/archives/FSO.asp


----------



## Bob2018 (3 Jun 2018)

I don't see any rulings from the Ombudsman in the link provided?


----------



## peemac (3 Jun 2018)

Bob2018 said:


> I don't see any rulings from the Ombudsman in the link provided?


Click on "annual reviews" from the various years 

A sample of cases are described .


----------



## Bob2018 (4 Jun 2018)

Thanks Peemac,

I was wondering about the rulings themselves - not a summary. I'm not sure why they are not published but they don't seem to be.


----------

